# Apex Gear MQX-Nano 5-Arrow Quiver Evaluation



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

+1, I have the same quiver and really like it.

FF


----------



## SENBLEN (Jul 21, 2009)

I'll give this a :thumbs_up .I've got one on my reezen in lost camo .


----------



## rbtoro (Jun 7, 2009)

ive got one too and love it but I wished I had chosen a different camo pattern because it doesnt match my bow. But other than that I love it!


----------



## Mich.bowhunter (Jun 29, 2007)

I like mine.I mounted the extra magnetic mount inside the cover of my bow case to hold the quiver,works great.


----------



## Carl (Feb 5, 2003)

I really like the quiver it is lightweight and very solid - no rattles. Arrow do "not" vibrate loose at all! The only thing that would be it better is if the bottom holder spread the arrows out a little farther so vanes did not hit each other. I can turn them to make them not hit but i think it would be better if the were faned out a little.


----------

